# aluminum oxide ?



## sweetrelease (Mar 11, 2009)

hi guys and girls i came across 5 lbs of aluminum oxide abrasive 320 grit. i searched  on the site and have found some info but have some questions. is the 320 grit a polish or a cutter? seems most talk about alumiunum oxide as a polish ,but it seems very gritty to me. also if i use it on some lightly sick bottles will it get them clean or will i have to use a cutter first? thanks ~matt


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 11, 2009)

sounds really course for bottle use.


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah, Matt, I would consider 320 grit to be a cutter, and a coarse one at that.. try it out on a really sick, worthless bottle.. and if you don't have one just drop by here, I have hundreds!!


----------



## sweetrelease (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks guys. i thought it looked gritty but had to ask[] i think i will give a go on some really sick bottles i have and see what happens after a day or so . i got the oxide for free so no lost.will post.thanks again~matt


----------



## capsoda (Mar 12, 2009)

320 is what I use in my bead blaster. You need 1200 for cleaning and maybe 600 for cutting.


----------



## donalddarneille (Mar 28, 2009)

Just curious, where do you find 1200 grit aluminum oxide and aluminum polish? I looked at the local rock polishing businesses around here and the highest I can find is 600 grit. Do I need to look at an industrial supply house for this (Grainger doesn't have it) or is there a specialty store I should check out?


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 28, 2009)

I got mine from Wayne the jar doctor. 
http://www.jardoctor.com/


----------



## capsoda (Mar 28, 2009)

You can also get it from Harbor Freight or any sand blasting supply outlet. Eastwood may also have it. They sell tools for the automotive trade.


----------



## donalddarneille (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks, I'll try looking at Harbor Freight again. I saw the Thumler's Tumblers polishing grit they had for rocks, (400, 600, and polish), but didn't notice any finer grits.....Also thinking maybe a large industrial supply like McMaster-Carr should have some.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 29, 2009)

In Harbor Freight look around the bead blasting cabnets.


----------



## appliedlips (Mar 29, 2009)

1200 is also a cutter and is not needed on many bottles even really sick ones. 1500 is about as course as you want unless you want to removeglass to get rid of etching or scratches. 600 is very harsh on glass so 320 would make slicks in no time.


----------



## donalddarneille (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I'll check it out. Instead of 1.5-2mm glass beads what do you think of 25-40 grit ground and polished glass beads?


----------

